# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  Holland America Line

## Nautikos II

Απο σποντα πετυχα το Zuiderdam να αφηνει το λιμανι του Πειραια
ZUIDERNDAM.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Απο σποντα πετυχα το Zuiderdam να αφηνει το λιμανι του Πειραια


κολοφαρδια το λεμε σακη!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:.εντουτοις αψογη η φωτογραφια........

----------


## Nautikos II

Aκριβως!!! :mrgreen:*Αυτη ειναι η σωστη φραση*:mrgreen:, και στην παρακατω φωτο, πεντε φιλοι κοιτουν και φωτογραφιζουν το πλοιο, η πειρα μου λεει οτι ειναι σιγουρα καραβολατρες!!!
ZUIDERDAM [3].JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Αμα βρείς ποιός είμουν εγώ κερδίζεις την original  :Smile: 
HOLLAND AMERICA.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυτος με το μαυρο φανελακι :Wink: εεεε;;;

----------


## Nautikos II

> Αμα βρείς ποιός είμουν εγώ κερδίζεις την original


Εχω να πω οτι εχασα :Sad: , αλλα την φωτο δεν μου την αρνηθικε:-D,

----------


## scoufgian

> Αμα βρείς ποιός είμουν εγώ κερδίζεις την original 
> HOLLAND AMERICA.jpg


κυριε ,κυριε μπορω να πω εγω???:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να πω την αλήθεια και εγώ (φαντάζομαι) ξέρω ποιός είναι ο Απόστολος. Βοηθάει και ένα ...όχημα που διακρίνεται..... :Wink: 

Ξέρω ακόμα και για το που θα ήθελε να ήταν ο Απόστολος, όπως και πολλοί από εμάς φαντάζομαι....

ZUIDERDAM_1.jpg

Και μετά από τις πλωράτες φώτο του πλοίου, ορίστε και μία ...πρυμάτη. :mrgreen:
Να πω για την ιστορία ότι αν και δεν είμαι φαν του συγκεκριμμένου τύπου πλοίων, ωστόσο εντυπωσιάστηκα από το μέγεθος του, και την στιγμή που το 
φωτογράφιζα ένιωσα για μία ακόμα φορά το ότι μια φωτογραφία δεν μπορεί πάντα να αποδώσει την πραγματικότητα.

ZUIDERDAM_2.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Γιωργο εσκισες, και στις φωτο  και στο σημειο με το βελακι:-D

----------


## Apostolos

Mε πιάνειιιιςςςςςςςς!!!!!!!

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερα το πανεμορφο Zuiderdam βρισκεται στο λιμανι του Πειραια

----------


## raflucgr

Noordam leaving Monaco on 18/04/09.

Enjoy!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία είδηση που μπορεί να χαροποιήσει τους φίλους των υπερατλαντικών ταξιδιών με καράβι, είναι η απόφαση της HAL να αναβιώσει τα υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια και να δρομολογήσει το Rotterdam σε ρόλο liner για δύο ταξίδια τον προσεχή Ιούλιο από το λιμάνι του Rotterdam μέσω Southampton προς Ν. Υόρκη και πίσω. Κατά την διάρκεια των δύο ταξιδιών θα γίνονται εκδηλώσεις και διαλέξεις πάνω στο πλοίο όπου θα παρευρίσκεται και ο γνωστός ιστορικός Willam H. Miller, ο ναυπηγός του Rotterdam και του Queen Mary 2 Stephen Payne, και άλλοι. Επίσης, οι επιβάτες θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να επισκεφθούν το παλιό Rotterdam το οποίο ως γνωστόν έχει μετατραπεί σαν ξενοδοχείο στο ομώνυμο λιμάνι. Φαντάζομαι τους τυχερούς επιβάτες που θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να γευτούν ένα τέτοιο ταξίδι. Προσωπικά πάντως θα άρπαζα την ευκαιρία αν μπορούσα. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες από το maritimematters εδώ:

http://maritimematters.com/2010/11/h...tlantic-roots/

----------


## mastrokostas

Στην P&O Australia στο τέλος του 2015 θα περάσουν τα αδελφάκια Statendam ( Pacific Aria )και Ryndam ( Pacific Eden )ναυπήγησης του 1993 -94 αντίστοιχα .Η P&O και η Holland America ,ανήκουν στην Carnival , οπότε είναι ενδοεταιρική μεταφορά !

----------


## SteliosK

Κατά τη διάρκεια 18ήμερης κρουαζιέρας στη Χαβάη το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Veendam της Holland America Line συμμετείχε σε επιχείρηση διάσωσης πιλότου

Δειτε το *βίντεο*

----------


## gioros

Αροδου έξω απο την κερκυρα χωρίς άγκυρα 
foto3 016.jpgfoto3 009.jpgfoto3 027.jpg

----------

